# What Would You Do?



## NC Scout (Mar 24, 2015)

If you had a dog that was 16 year old, had done everything you ever asked of him, and he was obviously in pain, depressed and losing weight even though he's on a special hi cal diet.  And that developed intense fear of vets and needles when he had RMSF because his veins are so small they have to lay him on his back to draw blood out of the inside of his back leg which he fights like a son of a gun.  Would you take him to the vet and get him poked at to confirm what you already suspect or just double up on the pain pills and put him out of his misery?  

Caveat-The main reason the vet plan is being weighed is for the comfort of other family members which I will have to live with for a very long time. 

Having confirmation does carry some weight. I want to do everything I humanly can for him, money is not an object, but what I don't want is his last days to be lived in a strange cage surrounded by noise with needles hanging out of his legs.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 24, 2015)

I hate to hear of your current predicament...it's a very tough one for sure.  I know 16 years is more than enough time for your dog to cement himself in your entire family's hearts.  Given what you have said about his fear of vets, I don't think I would take the old man back to one unless pressured by your other family members.  I would do whatever I could to help ease his pain and not put him in any more discomfort.


----------



## joey1919 (Mar 24, 2015)

I would make sure my friend was at his home and as comfortable as possible in his last days.its tough watching an old friend go through that.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2015)

Sad situation. 
He is a family member who deserves to enjoy his last days among those who love him.  Keep him near the family and control his pain. IMO.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 24, 2015)

Talk to your vet and explain how you feel..

Tell him you want to increase the pain meds to keep him comfortable and NOT
subject your pet to undue stress.....


----------



## Curlydog (Mar 24, 2015)

Take a look at lapoflove.com.  may help.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to put my old dog of 13 down a while back. She had been hunted hard most of her life and wore out quicker than most non working dogs. Anyhow. She hated going to the vet like yours. She actually just couldn't stand the strange people during daylight. I let her go as long as I could and it was rough but I put her down one eve at home.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 24, 2015)

Put him down!


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 24, 2015)

I sincerely appreciate the support.  Losing a dog is nearly the worse thing in the world!  But if you own them you lose them.  Taking him to vet tomorrow to try and get closure.  Just have to stand my ground for no unnecessary treatments.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 24, 2015)

If you request that he be put down, there shouldn't be any treatments at all.  If there is, find another vet., 

Praying for you, we had to put down a 15 year old dog that was mentally alert but his back legs were gone.  Worst thing I've ever gone through.  But he couldn't go on.  God bless you.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 25, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> If you request that he be put down, there shouldn't be any treatments at all.  If there is, find another vet.,
> 
> Praying for you, we had to put down a 15 year old dog that was mentally alert but his back legs were gone.  Worst thing I've ever gone through.  But he couldn't go on.  God bless you.



Thank you, sincerely appreciated.  Yeah, you feel like an executioner but you know it has to be done because you can't let your buddy to suffer. 

I know you sportsmen experience a unique relationship with your dogs like we do.  This dog, he was such a good tracking dog in his day.  He once found a hog we couldn't find in a cave way up in these rock cliffs and he walked around flagging himself for days.   So many memories, I mean its sharing experiences like that with a dog that creates such a tight bond. Sometime, they're the only mortal around to share that special moment with you. It hurts, bad.   My vet looked at him couple weeks ago and marveled at the fact that he was the oldest sporting breed dog he'd ever treated.  I can ask no more of him.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 26, 2015)

He is at peace.  In the final analysis, I'm glad we took him to the vet, he didn't struggle, his blood work was conclusive, everyone got closure and there will be no nagging doubts.  After he was gone, there was a great sense of relief. Letting go is always the hardest part.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 26, 2015)

NC Scout said:


> He is at peace.  In the final analysis, I'm glad we took him to the vet, he didn't struggle, his blood work was conclusive, everyone got closure and there will be no nagging doubts.  After he was gone, there was a great sense of relief. Letting go is always the hardest part.



I commend you, that is tough.  My dog Hunter in my avatar was scheduled on a Wed. to be released of his pain, but fortunately for me he passed away the day before at home.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 26, 2015)

We had to put our 4 legged family member down in 2009 after 14 years. I was I was 36 at the time which made me 22 when we got him. It is a hard thing to do but like you said, if you own a dog there will come a time you have to let em go. I am sure yours was like mine, there is no other dog that could replace him or the void. I would suggest IMO getting another one soon, not just to have a new best friend but to also help you and your family through the grieving process. Prayers for ya


----------



## skautdog (Mar 26, 2015)

NC Scout,
Anyone who has had such a friend as you described knows you are hurting. Prayers to you and your family. We've been through it many times (German Shepherd Dogs for 40 years). You'll always have his memories and eventually the pain will ease and he'll always be special. Best to you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2015)

It's not an easy thing. We've had two put down in the last few years that had been with us for 17 years and 14 years. It's not easy to watch them suffer and not be able to be themselves, either.


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 26, 2015)

My friend I do not envy you at all but want to offer my experience and thoughts on this.

When it was apparent that my 18yo Jack Russell was nearing the end as your dog is  I was torn as what to do as you are. She was my best dog ever! My daughter who was 17 at the time had always had her in her life and was in love with her as I was. However watching her suffer just like your dog I felt it was only right to do what I knew had to be done. I didn't want it to happen in a strange place I wanted it to happen at home where she felt comfortable.

I found a mobile vet to come to my home and do it there. We gave her an oral sedative in peanut butter. (That dog loved peanut butter) so it wasn't hard to get her to take it. Once she was relaxed we said our goodbyes and the doctor took care of it from there.

I miss her every day over two years later.

It was sad but she was at home and in her comfort zone surrounded by the three of us until the very end  so I feel like that was the best I could do for her.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 26, 2015)

GAGE said:


> I commend you, that is tough.  My dog Hunter in my avatar was scheduled on a Wed. to be released of his pain, but fortunately for me he passed away the day before at home.



Beautiful dog, I share your pain. I'm glad you were spared that awful date with the vet.  Whenever I see someone use their dog's pic in their avatar, I know they are a kindred spirit. 



j_seph said:


> We had to put our 4 legged family member down in 2009 after 14 years. I was I was 36 at the time which made me 22 when we got him. It is a hard thing to do but like you said, if you own a dog there will come a time you have to let em go. I am sure yours was like mine, there is no other dog that could replace him or the void. I would suggest IMO getting another one soon, not just to have a new best friend but to also help you and your family through the grieving process. Prayers for ya



Some people find that hard, but for us too, there's nothing like a warm, fuzzy, squiggly puppy for comfort when you lose a dog. We have a young, adolescent dog we spent the rest of yesterday with walking but me thinks he needs a mate.   I know we should get a shelter dog and I suppose its selfish, but I want a specific breed/traits and enjoy shaping a puppy when she/he's young.  Might take a wee breather before beginning the poopfest. lol 



skautdog said:


> NC Scout,
> Anyone who has had such a friend as you described knows you are hurting. Prayers to you and your family. We've been through it many times (German Shepherd Dogs for 40 years). You'll always have his memories and eventually the pain will ease and he'll always be special. Best to you.



Marvelous animal the GSD.  

One of the most lasting memories I'll have of my dog is he was such a people dog.   The dog never met a stranger. 



NCHillbilly said:


> It's not an easy thing. We've had two put down in the last few years that had been with us for 17 years and 14 years. It's not easy to watch them suffer and not be able to be themselves, either.



Even with barely 24 hours perspective, I see clearer how much of him was already gone.  



ghadarits said:


> My friend I do not envy you at all but want to offer my experience and thoughts on this.
> 
> When it was apparent that my 18yo Jack Russell was nearing the end as your dog is  I was torn as what to do as you are. She was my best dog ever! My daughter who was 17 at the time had always had her in her life and was in love with her as I was. However watching her suffer just like your dog I felt it was only right to do what I knew had to be done. I didn't want it to happen in a strange place I wanted it to happen at home where she felt comfortable.
> 
> ...



Always did like a good squirrel dog!   There's a great deal of compassion in people like you and your daughter that go that distance for their dog. You can take a lot of comfort in knowing your dog lived a very long, happy, well-loved life.  

We explored the home option but it would've had to been scheduled a day or two later and you just know when its time.  I was able to sedate him before leaving home so on top of his pain meds he wasn't aware of much.  He took his last ride in his truck snoozing with a soothing hand petting his head.  

Sharing dog experiences with all of you is wonderful medicine.

Rejoice, rejoice evermore!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 26, 2015)

It's always easier said than done! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 27, 2015)

I've put pets down before and I've had the vet do it. It's an awful feeling either way. Prayers sent your way. My wife knows there's precious few things on this earth that can make me cry, but losing a dog is definitely one of them. I've probably cried more over the dogs I've lost than some relatives that have passed.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 27, 2015)

a lot of vets will cone to your house for this. We did this for little joy dog and it made it a lot easier. (still a very hard painful thing to do even then.


----------



## Curlydog (Mar 27, 2015)

Look at lapoflove.com


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 28, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I've put pets down before and I've had the vet do it. It's an awful feeling either way. Prayers sent your way. My wife knows there's precious few things on this earth that can make me cry, but losing a dog is definitely one of them. I've probably cried more over the dogs I've lost than some relatives that have passed.



Me too!!!  Its such an acute mourning.  Maybe with people its just too much to handle all at once and you have to accept it more slowly but with a dog or a pet, the grief can be overwhelming!  Once lost a horse of a lifetime to a road accident and I laid on that sucker for a day and night sobbing like a baby! I go to a person's funeral and I stand there like cold stone???


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 31, 2015)

It's b/c unlike a lot of people, dogs are loyal to the end. 

My lab is 15 years old and having lived with her since I was a young man, I know her time is growing near as well


----------

